# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Erfahrungen mit MUSE ?

## J.Konrad

Hallo Leute,
Zur Erlangung einer gewissen Erektion verwende ich gelegentlich das Medikament MUSE 1000. Ich kaufe es aus Preisgründen im benachbarten Holland. Jetzt erfahre ich von meinem Hausarzt das MUSE in Deutschland vom Markt genommen ist. 
Wer weiß etwas über diesen Umstand und kennt evt. Gründe?

Gruß J.Konrad

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Konrad,

ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass es wegen der fehlenden Akzeptanz ist.
MUSE hat wegen des starken Brennens in der Harnröhre, das es unter Umständen auslöst,  die Akzeptanz unter den Anwendern verloren.

Allerdings kenne ich auch wie von jedem Hilfsmittel zur Behebung der erektilen Dysfunktion "begeisterte" Anwender.

Medizinische Gründe scheinen da nicht dahinter zu stehen.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## GüntherS

> Jetzt erfahre ich von meinem Hausarzt das MUSE in Deutschland vom Markt genommen ist.


Hallo,
ich habe gerade mit der Fa MEDA Pharma GmbH telefoniert, die MUSE in Deutschland vertreibt. MUSE ist nach wie vor in Deutschland erhältlich. Dein Hausarzt ist falsch informiert.

----------


## berryl

Im Hinblick auf die Nebenwirkungen sollte man sich vielleicht auch mal diese Seite etwas genauer ansehen, da steht quasi alles wissenswerte zum Medikament: http://medikamente.onmeda.de/Medikam...ikrogramm.html

Das es nicht mehr erhältlich ist hab ich auch noch nicht gehört. Vielleicht die 250 oder 500 mikrogramm Packung?

----------


## Manfred Seitz

mmmmmmmmm :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## GüntherS

> Im Hinblick auf die Nebenwirkungen sollte man sich vielleicht auch mal diese Seite etwas genauer ansehen, da steht quasi alles wissenswerte zum Medikament: http://medikamente.onmeda.de/Medikam...ikrogramm.html


Die empfohlene Seite ist unglaublich schlecht! MUSE wird ausschließlich bei Erektionsstörungen eingesetzt. In dem Artikel geht es drunter und drüber, weil auch immer wieder mal die Nebenwirkungen von anderen Anwendungen des Wirkstoffs (Alprostadil) aufgeführt werden. Besonders grotesk wird es, wenn auch die Nebenwirkung von MUSE bei Neugeborenen beschrieben werden. Es schwer verständlich, dass ein Medizinportal wie onmeda so einen Unsinn verbreitet.

----------

